# Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?



## RaggaMuffin (15. Oktober 2010)

*Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Hardwareunterhaltung 

Ihr kennt mich vielleicht aus Threads wie *Ein Öl-PC entsteht.*

 Jeder, der schon einmal mit Dice oder LN2 gebencht hat, kennt die Probleme mit Kondensation. Egal wie gut man Isoliert, ganz kann man Kondensation nicht vermeiden, und nichts ist ärgerlicher als während dem Benchen abbrechen zu müssen.

 Also kam mir die idee einfach den ganzen Aufbau in ein ÖL-Bad zu werfen. Optimalerweise würde das ÖL in alle kleinsten Zwischenräume fließen und so Kondensation hoffentlich komplett unmöglich machen. Einen ganzen Rechner in ÖL zu tauchen hatte ja bereits wunderbar funktioniert (siehe oben).

 Gesagt, getan. Als ÖL verwendete ich "Kältemaschinen ÖL S68", welches zum einen keinen Strom leitet und bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht anfängt zu klumpen, ganz wichtig für das Projekt ​ 
* Benchsystem:*
 Celeron 430@4000MHz
 Gigabyte P45-DS3L
 Cellskock D9GKX  


Noch ein paar Bilder von dem Aufbau im Spoiler:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 

Das ganze wurde wann in eine Plastikbox verfrachtet um der Sauerei Herr zu werden 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Anschließend ging es dann an das befüllen mit ÖL. Es reicht wenn das Mainboard gut bedeckt ist, man muss nicht die Box voll machen 
Aber schaut selbst das Video an:​* 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2qReiL0VJ4


*Erfahrungen*:

Ich muss sagen das alles sogar besser gedacht funktioniert hat. Ein ganzen Tag problemlos durch Benchen, ohne zwischen durch ab tauen zu lassen. Das Öl kann man eigentlich als rundum-sorglos Isolierung bezeichnen. Die Temperatur des Öls hat sich den ganzen Tag über so gut wie gar nicht verändert, auch wenn mal ein etwas DICE daneben(also ins Öl) gegangen ist, gab es keine Probleme. Es bildeten sich keinerlei Klumpen. 
Der einzigste Nachteil den ich wirklich nennen kann, die "Sauerei" von dem Board wieder runter zu bekommen macht keinen Spaß. Wer die Sachen nur zum Benchen nimmt, lässt sie am besten direkt im Öl ​


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Experiment*

*Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das Experiment*

*Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Geile Idee


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Nice 

Endlich ist mein Öl mal zum einsatz gekommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt das ganze mal mit gescheiter hardware und dann mal schauen was bei rum kommt


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Na lecker

Mal eine (OffTopic) Frage an die ganzen Extrem OC'ler:
Bildet sich im Sockel im Zwischenraum eigentlich kein Kondenswasser?


----------



## Mega Rage (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Na lecker
> 
> Mal eine (OffTopic) Frage an die ganzen Extrem OC'ler:
> Bildet sich im Sockel im Zwischenraum eigentlich kein Kondenswasser?



Nein bzw kaum, da sich ja fast keine Luft darin befindet


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Die Idee ist ja nicht unbedingt neu... aber ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass sie in die Praxis umgesetzt wurde... eine echte Pionierleistung 

Diverse Befürchtungen in dem Zusammenhang scheinen sich jedenfalls nicht zu bewahrheiten, der einzige Nachteil bleibt wohl, dass die Hardware nachher ölig ist

Öl scheint auch definitiv die Patentlösung für eine Alltags sub-0°C Kühlung zu sein


----------



## teurorist (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Hätte ich net von ihm erwartet Daumen hoch 
für billige hw oder ein setup wo immer nur 1 komponente verändert werden muss 
RAM GPU sicher ne geile Sache und da Öl sich zusammen zieht dürft es beim gefrieren auch nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Wie geil ist das denn...einfach Hammer...ich glaub ich hau auch einfach mein ganzen Rechner in sone Kiste...Hammer..

Will mehr davon sehen.


----------



## Perry (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Witzige Idee, aber einen Nachteil hat es schon, die Strahlungsisolierung sollte man mal messen, da ja in dieser Plastikbox umgeben vom Öl jedwede Elektromagnetische Abschirmung fehlt. Mit ein wenig Glück und bei entsprechend viel Öl, schaft es dieses aber bereits einen Teil der Strahlung zu mindern. Prinzipiell ist aber der Mangel an freien Elektronen ein Problem in Sachen Abschirmung


----------



## MiToKo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Bei Plexigehäusen oder andern Kunststoffen ist auch keine Abschirmung vorhanden, stört auch niemanden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Die Abschirmung soll ja bewirken das andere in der nähe stehenden elektronischen Geräte nicht vom PC "belästigt" werden, die eigentliche Funktion wird dadurch nicht gestört und wir sind ja nicht von der Störungsstelle … daher völlig egal!


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Sehr nice die Idee  (bzw eher die Durchsetzung)


----------



## Schulkind (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Ich bekomme die Windowsgeräusche deines Vids nicht mehr aus dem Kopf!!


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja nicht unbedingt neu... aber ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass sie in die Praxis umgesetzt wurde... eine echte Pionierleistung



Ich schon 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmlYpQHO_l4


Trotzdem schöne Bilder/Video!


----------



## maGic (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

naja Öl hat bessere Dielektrium-eigenschaft als Luft...
eventuell stösst frührer Grenze an, wegen parasitäte Kapazität zwischen Prozzi-Pin


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



> Ich schon



Okay...

Trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

GEIL,
hmm, okay, idee wurde schon gemacht, ist doch egal, sie rockt trotzdem!!!

Edit:
Da ich auch bald benchen will, (die ersten Komponenten dafür stehen hier schon rum...), und Öl schon davor interessant fand gefällt mir die Idee wirklich absolut!!!
Wenn man das Öl auhc noch ein wenig kühlt, oder gekühlt reinbringt, könnte man da nicht dann einfach alles auf einmal benchen? Oder geht Öl nicht so besonders tief von der Temperatur bis es leitet?
Wäre doch ne Idee um die neuesten Rekorde zu machen, dann müsste man nicht mehr alles extra kühlen...


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Das Öl halte ich persönlich für übertrieben. Ich isoliere meine Hardware mit Isolationslack (Plastik70). Da gibt es keine Probleme mehr mit Kondenswasser und die ganze Sauerei hat man auch nicht  Einziger Nachteil ist die Herstellergarantie, welche man nach dem Lackieren zu 100% vergessen kann (Beim Öl aber auch!). Aber ein Risiko hat man beim Benchen sowieso immer


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das Öl halte ich persönlich für übertrieben. Ich isoliere meine Hardware mit Isolationslack (Plastik70). Da gibt es keine Probleme mehr mit Kondenswasser und die ganze Sauerei hat man auch nicht  Einziger Nachteil ist die Herstellergarantie, welche man nach dem Lackieren zu 100% vergessen kann (Beim Öl aber auch!). Aber ein Risiko hat man beim Benchen sowieso immer



Hi 8auer

Hast du zufällig bilder oder ein Video vom lackieren bzw. in fertigem zustand?


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Optisch ist das ein Klarlack. Die Karte glänzt einfach etwas mehr als normal. Kann morgen noch mehr Bilder machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das Öl halte ich persönlich für übertrieben. Ich isoliere meine Hardware mit Isolationslack (Plastik70). Da gibt es keine Probleme mehr mit Kondenswasser und die ganze Sauerei hat man auch nicht


 

Klar kann man das einfacher haben aber er ja es nicht so gemacht wie es eigentlich gedacht war.
Das Öl bleibt in dem Zustand bis -70°
Es war ja so gedacht das Öl auch runterzukühlen indem man mehr Öl einfüllt (oberkante Pot) und so das ganze Bord runterkühlt (Graka inkl.)

Also so eine richtige Sauerei 

hmmmm

Aber trotzdem gut umgesetzt von Ragga


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Optisch ist das ein Klarlack. Die Karte glänzt einfach etwas mehr als normal. Kann morgen noch mehr Bilder machen.



Ja bitte zeig noch ein paar Bilder.

Ist es das? PLASTIK 70 400 ML im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## maGic (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

ja diese Dose....die riecht recht stark.

Ich ahtte solcher Spary, dient für Platine (Lötseite lackieren)


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



maGic schrieb:


> ja diese Dose....die riecht recht stark.
> 
> Ich ahtte solcher Spary, dient für Platine (Lötseite lackieren)



Ich möchte es mal zum Isolieren von Hardware fürs Benchen mit DICE/LN2 testen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Blöde frage, aber hat öl nicht eine geringere dichte als wasser und schwimmt somit oben?
Sprich das kondenswasser tropft ins öl, sinkt ab und kommt auf die hardware?
Oder ist alles so kalt, dass da nichts mehr tropft?


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Wo keine Luft ist kann sich kein Kondenswasser bilden. Alles was in Öl schwimmt ist also "sicher"


----------



## Dr.House (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Da ist der Isolierspray besser geeignet für den Dauereinsatz.

Vollgeölte Hardware kann man nur noch wegschmeißen, oder bei 60°C Waschen


----------



## Hollywood (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Da ist der Isolierspray besser geeignet für den Dauereinsatz.
> 
> Vollgeölte Hardware kann man nur noch wegschmeißen, oder bei 60°C Waschen



Und bei 1200U/min im Schleudergang fallen dann die liebevoll gelöteten vMods von den Grakas!


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

 bei 60°C Waschen ich schmeiß mich weg^^


----------



## Shi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wo keine Luft ist kann sich kein Kondenswasser bilden. Alles was in Öl schwimmt ist also "sicher"



Außer wenn du Wasser reinschüttest


----------



## Superwip (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Bitte nicht in die Waschmaschine!

Mit etwas Glück überlebt die Hardware einen Waschvorgang im Geschirrspüler; die Vorgehensweise: Kühler abschrauben, Hardware und Kühlkörper getrennt waschen; keine Geschirrspültabs verwenden sondern normales Geschirrspülmittel drübergießen; nach dem Waschvorgang nochmal mit destilliertem Wasser nachreinigen und bei ~80°C im Backofen trocknen
Anschließend den Kühler wieder montieren

Wenn die Hardware nicht überlebt sollte man sich nochmal der Tatsache bewusst machen, dass sie ohne den Waschvorgang auf jeden Fall unbrauchbar gewesen wäre
_____

Für einen normalen PC ist die Tatsache, dass man die Hardware anschließend nur eingeschränkt wiederverwenden oder verkaufen kann meiner Meinung nach durchaus vertretbar- wenn man aber mit Hardware, die man nachher noch für andere Zwecke weiterverwenden möchte unter Öl benchen will sieht die Sache freilich anders aus

Will man eine bestimmte MB-GraKa Konfiguration ausschließlich zum Benchen verwenden gibts auch kein Problem, die lagert man dann einfach gleich im Öl eingelegt, CPUs lassen sich relativ problemlos reinigen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wo keine Luft ist kann sich kein Kondenswasser bilden. Alles was in Öl schwimmt ist also "sicher"




Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte sich das Öl soweit abkühlen, dass die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf der Öloberfläche kondensiert - und dann könnte genau das passieren. (wobei in dem Fall wohl mit der Dichte von Eis rechnen müsste)


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Öl hat aber eine andere Wärmekapazität und eine andere Viskosität als Wasser. Das solltet bedacht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

*bedenk*
Beide Faktoren haben nur einen Einfluss auf die Zeit, die es bis zum erreichen einer niedrigen Temperatur dauert. Die Viskositiät ist jedenfalls nicht so hoch und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit nicht so niedrig, dass ich mit einer vollständigen Isolation über einen 200K Temperaturgradienten rechnen würde.


----------



## m_bayer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Darüber bin ich mal vor Jahren gestolpert: Strip Out The Fans, Add 8 Gallons of Cooking Oil : Dousing Your Athlon FX-55 With Eight Gallons Of Cooking Oil?


----------



## >>>Count<<< (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

einfach nur genial kann man zu der Idee sagen  Respekt an RaggaMuffin


----------



## robbi1204 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

sau geiles Projekt


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

das öl ist aber auch net so ganz ideal. je höher die viskosität eines öls desto höher der stockpunkt.
bei dem reniso s68 liegt der bei nur -36°C. 
grundsätzlich ist der stockpunkt bei mineralölen höher als bei esterölen. aber zweitere schließen sich bei versuchen an der luft eh aus.

wenn man cpu only mit minusgraden kühlt kann man sich die sauerei mit dem öl eigentlich sparen, denn um den sockel kann man recht gut isolieren. ansonsten gibts noch knetgummi.
das geht wieder problemlos ab und man verliert nicht die garantie.

für ne spielerei wäre mir das öl auch deutlich zu teuer. denn so nen 5l kanister schlägt mit 120€ minimum zu buche


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Die ÖL Session wird auf alle Fälle fortgesetzt.


----------



## Albertino (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

@ RaggaMuffin

Ich hab da eine (hoffentlich keine blöde) Frage: Lässt sich das auch mit destilliertem Wasser durchführen? Der elektr. Widerstand von destilliertem Wasser liegt (glaub ich mal) bei 100.000 Ohm.


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

nein das geht nicht 
findet man auch bei youtube sicherlich einige versuche dazu wo fernseher beim eintauchen in destilliertes wasser abrauchen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Die Reinigung erfolgt ganz  einfach durch ein (1L 2€)  Spiritus Ultraschalbad.


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



> wo fernseher



Ein Röhren TV hat auch 10kV+....

Trotzdem ist Wasser nicht geeignet; Metallionen lösen sich von den Bestandteilen des MBs und machen das Wasser innerhalb von Minuten in kritischem Maß leitfähig...



> Die Reinigung erfolgt ganz einfach durch ein (1L 2€) Spiritus Ultraschalbad.


Innovativ!

Wie gut funktioniert das? Hat es schon mal Hardware nicht überlebt? Diese Methode könnte entscheidend für die Etablierung von Olkühlungen sein!


----------



## Lynxx (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

Zum reinigen wäre evtl. auch Aceton geeignet (5 Liter etwa 10€).
In der photochemischen Leiterplattenherstellung  wird es zum abschließenden Reinigen der Leiterplatte eingesetzt.

Nicht ganz so aggresiv und auch nicht so geruchsintensiv aber auch sehr effektiv zur Entfettung ist Isopropanol (5 Liter etwa 9€), das ich persönlich für alle Arten von Reinigungen verwende.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gut funktioniert das?



Mein Testaufbau liegt noch in der öl Wanne ...




Superwip schrieb:


> Diese Methode könnte entscheidend für die Etablierung von Olkühlungen sein!




o. k. hast du eine  Idee. ?


@Lynxx

Ja ne ist klar ... aber 1~2L Isopropanol einfach zu  teuer.
Löhnt sich nicht für die Hardware.


----------



## miagi.pl (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja nicht unbedingt neu... aber ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass sie in die Praxis umgesetzt wurde... eine echte Pionierleistung
> 
> Diverse Befürchtungen in dem Zusammenhang scheinen sich jedenfalls nicht zu bewahrheiten, der einzige Nachteil bleibt wohl, dass die Hardware nachher ölig ist
> 
> Öl scheint auch definitiv die Patentlösung für eine Alltags sub-0°C Kühlung zu sein


o,0 dir ist schon klar das du n g33k bist?! :>

@ Thema geile idee, wobei wenn du die hardware dannach normal benutzen willst ist der aufwand mit dem oel dann nicht doch zu nervig?

ach und eins noch, geile grafikkarte :>


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



miagi.pl schrieb:


> wenn du die hardware dannach normal benutzen willst ist der aufwand mit dem oel dann nicht doch zu nervig?



Die Hardware wird nur zum  Benchen verwendet.




miagi.pl schrieb:


> ach und eins noch, geile grafikkarte :>



Das ist die beste Grafikkarte  für FSB700+  

Außerdem war das ein  Pilotprojekt ... dabei eine hochwertige Grafikkarte einzusetzen wäre schlicht  und einfach hirnrissig


----------



## Wincenty (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

mhm, wenn sich Ölkühlung etablieren sollte bekommt demnächst einen hermetisch abgeschlossenen PC komplett mit Öl gefüllt?
So n PC wäre bestimmt nix für ne LAN very  ein Tower mit mindestens 20kg Gewicht


----------



## _hellgate_ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

gute sache @ raggamuffin die idee hatte ich auch schon,

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/73429-ln2-oel.html

du hast es wrklich "sauber" und gut gemacht! weiter so!


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> mhm, wenn sich Ölkühlung etablieren sollte bekommt demnächst einen hermetisch abgeschlossenen PC komplett mit Öl gefüllt?
> So n PC wäre bestimmt nix für ne LAN very  ein Tower mit mindestens 20kg Gewicht


 
Gibt es schon, etwa die REACTOR Computer von Hardcorecomputer
Hardcore Computer | Desktops

Sie sind mit einer nicht näher genannten "Kühlflüssigkeit" gefüllt, ob es sich dabei um Öl handelt weiß ich nicht

Einige Supercomputer, speziell von CRAY werden auch gekühlt, indem sie in einer Kühlflüssigkeit versenkt werden, hier wird allerdings kein Öl sondern eine Flourkohlenstoffverbindung eingesetzt


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*

sehr geil, schön gelöst, danke dass du uns daran teil haben lässt


----------



## Udel0272 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test: Taugt ÖL als Isolierung?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> mhm, wenn sich Ölkühlung etablieren sollte bekommt demnächst einen hermetisch abgeschlossenen PC komplett mit Öl gefüllt?
> So n PC wäre bestimmt nix für ne LAN very  ein Tower mit mindestens 20kg Gewicht



Kein Problem.

Auf den zukünftigen LAN-Partys können PC´s entleert mitgebracht werden. Anschlüsse zu befüllen befinden sich an den Sitzplätzen. Alles wird in einem riesigem Kreislauf gekühlt. ^^


----------

